# Can you glue pull knobs on kitchen drawers



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

I need to attache pull knobs on my kitchen drawers and doors. On the ones I have the threaded shank is to short to go through the drawers and doors to hatchet the nuts. Could a guy drill the hole and put wood glue in it to secure the pull knob instead of counter sinking the back side big enough and deep enough to allow using the nut and washer? :confused1:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Why not get longer screws?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

You could use a Forstner bit and drill a hole part way through from the inside. Then the short screws will be long enough.

Don


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

sounds like he knows he can countersink the nut. the screw itself is likely part of the knob and may not be available in a longer length.

Id countersink the nut... because its the "right" way, it is cleaner, it is removable, and its secure...

but if I was REALLY against that... Id adhere it with epoxy, not wood glue.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

glueing knobs not a good idea. get longer screws.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Interesting. I've never seen a knob with the machine screw attached. I guess you learn something new every day!


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

You can glue them....then glue them again, and again a while after that, etc.....you'll be really good at it by the time you decide to screw them in.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Jayhawk714 said:


> I need to attache pull knobs on my kitchen drawers and doors. On the ones I have the threaded shank is to short to go through the drawers and doors to hatchet the nuts. Could a guy drill the hole and put wood glue in it to secure the pull knob instead of counter sinking the back side big enough and deep enough to allow using the nut and washer? :confused1:


You can, but I would not. Counter sink the back and do the job correctly.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

My first choice would be to use longer screws. If you are going to glue them it would be better to use epoxy.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

This is common with modern cabinets since the drawer front is a separate piece attached to the drawer box. You want the knob screws to reach through the two layers, generally 8-32 x 1.75". There can be either standard or metric machine screws. Those of us that install manufactured kitchens carry longer knob screws but you can find them at most any hardware store. Take the knob so you can check the screw fit. 

Wood moves, knob screws get loose and need to be easy to get to for tightening. Not a good idea to countersink them deeply or to remove the drawer front to use the shorter, supplied screws. Very unlikely any glue would hold for long due to movement, not having enough surface area, dissimilar materials. The through machine screws will also add attachment for the fronts.

Before drilling holes in your cabinets, run a strip of painters tape on the drawer fronts and doors so you can mark the location of the knobs. Double check your measurements. Stand back and check them again. Doors with hidden hinges are easy to mark on the wrong edge of the door, double check those too. Clamp a large enough wood block to the backs where the drill will exit. This will prevent large splinters from blowing out. Don't hold it by hand unless you are sure you you are out of the way and won't drill a hole in your hand. 

If the knobs have two screws, you can drill the holes a size larger, as long as the knob base will cover. A little wiggle room will make up for holes that were not drilled perfectly square to the face. I always go slow and easy with the drill speed and keep a close eye on being straight. Putting on knobs in a kitchen seems pretty simple but it's also easy to mess up, there can be 30-50 pulls in a typical kitchen.


----------



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks to ALL of you. I had a feeling that the answer was to counter sink them. But, heck, it was worth a try! 
I can't use a different screw do to the fact that these pulls are made from a base of an Elk antler and the threaded shank is glued in.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Another alternative would be to find binding posts the same thread as the shank, just drill the hole to fit them.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

FrankC said:


> Another alternative would be to find binding posts the same thread as the shank, just drill the hole to fit them.


I saw the light bulb turn on.

Great idea.

George


----------



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

FrankC said:


> Another alternative would be to find binding posts the same thread as the shank, just drill the hole to fit them.


What a great idea! A lot less chance of screwing up (not that I would EVER screw up :whistling2. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------

